# Bengals



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know about a reputable Bengal breeder in the Quebec canada region?? I don't know how to go about choosing. There are so much. Can you help me?
What are some things to look for?
They all alter their kittens vaccinate and test for diseases and keep them until at least 12 weeks...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

There is some good information under the "sticky" at the top "A Good Breeder".

Also you could contact the Canadian Cat Association, and look under their "Breeders Showcase". There is one listed breeder in Quebec.

Canadian Cat Association


----------

